# Sun Hill Police Station & St Hugh's



## Anthillmob74 (Jul 8, 2010)

after our stroll round Springfield Hospital we passed Sun Hill Police Station where they filmed the TV show ''The Bill' and next door is The Bill's 'hospital' St Hugh's.

despite the show now being finished there were plenty of people in the building. but we were free to have a bit of a nose outside, excuse the quality of the internal shots, taken through glass doors. were tempted to ask for a guided tour but bottled it. [now kicking myself]. assume once everything in there has been moved then the place will fall derelict.

still, something a bit different to look at.







St Hugh's map









































the rear door to the custody suite.


----------



## godzilla73 (Jul 8, 2010)

This is still well live!! The word on the strada is that its going to revert to its original use (when it was one of Thames TV's main south London studios) and be used for serial drama and kids TV work. Then again ITV is completely boracic so it may just get sold off for housing!!! A good snoop around will reveal some of the original Thames TV signage amongst other things....


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 8, 2010)

Well done Ant for doing something original..I actually rcognise the places you saw..good shots and once again well done ok.


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 9, 2010)

never really seen the Bill but a good snoop, well done.


----------



## Pete (Jul 9, 2010)

Anthillmob74 said:


> St Hugh's map



This plan is actually of St. George's hospital, Tooting, but with different labelling (Medway and Forest Roads are actually Fountain and Coverton Roads respectively. Some redevelopment at St. George's has taken place since this plan was made, but it is still recognisable.

Pete


----------

